

Technical papers, essays, reports, software, and other materials by Peter Norvig - danso
http://norvig.com/

======
thomasfl
One of my Norvig favorites is his solution to the Zebra puzzle.

    
    
        https://www.udacity.com/wiki/cs212/unit-2#zebra-puzzle
    

Norvig solves it by implementing parts of the prolog progamming language in a
few lines of lisp:

    
    
        http://www.norvig.com/paip/prolog.lisp
    

Then solves it in lisp/prolog:

    
    
        http://norvig.com/paip/examples.lisp

